# 12 point is down



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

My son got this nice 12 point this morning. He said he was on the ground hunting because of the wind and this beast can out snorting and was around 30 ft from him. 7 points on one side and 5 on the other.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Great buck


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice buck and too be on the ground to boot.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, face to face with that beast, awesome!!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on a nice buck, im sure that got the heart pumpin for sure.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Awesome! Deer!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

That is a great , great , deer . Congrats !!!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

NICE!!! Damn the torpedoes man, hunt on!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome Buck!!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

may have been a great thing your son won this round,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice, sure it was a rush on the ground.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

What. A. Monster!! Congrats


Drew


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats....nice deer!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow, that thing is a BEAST. im also taking up a collecting for new pants for your boy.lol.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Well Istarted butching this beast up today for a hour I got the front legs done so far 22 lbs of meat. Hopeing to finish him up tomorrow after work. Boy took the head and cape over to get mounted. He should get it back my X-Mas.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

mlayers said:


> Well Istarted butching this beast up today for a hour I got the front legs done so far 22 lbs of meat. Hopeing to finish him up tomorrow after work. Boy took the head and cape over to get mounted. He should get it back my X-Mas.


Congrats, man the ground kills with a bow is a major challenge! Congrats again on ur boys kill.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice mature buck! 

As a guy that also does quite a bit of ground hunting I know just how HUGE that buck had to look at that range!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Finish up the deer tonight got 104 lbs of meat off of him. My boy called me tonight around 6 tonight and he went back hunting where he kill this monster. He said he had another buck with 10 ft of him and he was bigger then this one. He said the I need to get there on night with him to see if I can get the other one that is there. Have to work tomorrow so maybe tomorrow night or Sunday morning we will see what happens


----------

